# dont know where to ask this



## wlbrz (Jan 13, 2010)

how can i change my linear mode from new to old posts -  to - old to new posts. wlbrz


----------



## badfrog (Jan 13, 2010)

Quick Links
Edit Options
scroll down to the Thread Display options


----------



## orlandosmoking (Jan 13, 2010)

Click on "UserCP" on the menu near the top of your screen. Then I believe the settings your looking for are under "user options" on the menu down the left side of the screen.

Don


----------



## mballi3011 (Jan 13, 2010)

In the forum room when you open a thread look at the top right and you'll see Display options just clip on that and it will change your display.


----------



## wlbrz (Jan 13, 2010)

that was it, thanks


----------

